# Titan Tonneau Cover w/ Utili-track



## RiverDrew (Jan 13, 2005)

Just curious if anyone on here has installed a tonneau cover on a Titan Crew cab with the Utili-track system. I'm looking to purchase a bed cover, and many of them state they cannot be installed with the utili-track due to interfence with the bed-side rails. Can anybody direct me to a model of cover that has been successfully installed in this application? Thanks for any response.


----------



## goathead (Nov 12, 2004)

go to www.titantalk.com . lots of info there.

goathead


----------



## louis Truckster (Dec 27, 2004)

*Titan Tonneau Cover with utilitrac*

Friend got a Retrax. Roll up into a canister at the front of the truck. Looks really cool. He can use utilitrac any way he needs to. Got it from www.truckgadgets.com


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Turxedo has a lo profile soft cover and Nissan now has their own version of a soft cover. If your looking for a hard cover then Leer has one.


----------



## paulfromero (Dec 8, 2004)

*utilitrack compatible*

Hi,

I've ordered an Advanced (something..dont know full name) folding hard tonneau cover. It is supposed to utilize the utilitrak system. I'm hoping I can use a bed divider with it, too.

Paul


----------



## MightyTitan (Jan 27, 2005)

*Nissan factoru tonneau cover*

Supposed there have been complaints about the Nissan factory Tonneau cover. Nissan shop parts guy said that customers are complaining it does not go out far enough on the edge of the liner. He seemed to think they are going to correct this issue.
I have util-track too and want to get a cover. Will checkout prices on some of the links.


----------



## paulfromero (Dec 8, 2004)

*thumbs up on Advanced folding tonneau cover*

Hi all,

I had my new hard folding toneau cover installed last week, and I can only say its 'as advertised'. It has dual locks on front and rear partitions; it utilizes the utili-trak to secure it, and to completely remove (not just fold up) it takes just a turn of two philips head bolts. However, to remove my bed divider completely from the truck, I will need to remove the cover, since its hold-downs are in the way.

cya,

Paul


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks for the update Paul. Any way you can post pics for reference?


----------



## paulfromero (Dec 8, 2004)

*Pictures of new Bedcover!*



Slurppie said:


> Thanks for the update Paul. Any way you can post pics for reference?


Hi guys and gals,

I found a way to get my pictures online. Please go to:
http://homepage.mac.com/paulfromero/PhotoAlbum1.html
and check it out. The photos show how it utilizes the utili-track system, and how it can interfere with the removal of such items as my bed-divider. While the bedcover is tough and well worth the money ($650 installed), easy to remove, and flexible in regards to access, the hardware that keeps it attached to the truck does use alot of the track.

Paul


----------



## MightyTitan (Jan 27, 2005)

*Advanced Tonneau cover*

Just curious where you got your Advanced cover from and if you did the install yourself?


----------



## paulfromero (Dec 8, 2004)

*Tonneau Cover details*



MightyTitan said:


> Just curious where you got your Advanced cover from and if you did the install yourself?


Hi,

The cover was bought from Diamond Coatings here in Reno; they install with purchase.

GL,

Paul


----------



## MightyTitan (Jan 27, 2005)

*LiteRider cover*

For those who want a soft cover and no drilling. I just came back from the local truck store and purchased the LiteRider. No drilling as the clamps work with the util-track system. Cost was $395 installed. Works really sweet.

http://www.accesscover.com/


----------



## louis Truckster (Dec 27, 2004)

*tonneau covers*

www.truckgadgets.com says they have over 31 different covers to choose from. Looks good from here.


----------

